# Pipe freezing kits, Any Preference?



## Pion (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello all:
I was wanting to pick up a pipe freezing kit and had a few questions. Has anyone used the Rothenberger 65030, or the General Cold shot. If so do they have fittings for 5/8" copper (we have a lot of it in our community), and does the Rothenberger kit fit on Polyethylene pipe as well as copper and steel?. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## boot83 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have used the roth it is a great kit. pricey though. they have sizes or copper and steel which should cover anything you need to do. 
the kit i used was 1/4 to 2" works well .


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

How long does it take it to freeze a 1 1/2" plug in L copper?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

protechplumbing said:


> How long does it take it to freeze a 1 1/2" plug in L copper?


Using what?

Are you reffering to freezing an 1½ copper water line or creating an 1½ long plug?

If you are reffering to an 1½ line, with liquid Nitrogen it takes about 5 minutes, I would guess it would take at least five times that using liquid carbon dioxide.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

That answered my question. 5 min is quick. What would the liquid N2 cost you?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

protechplumbing said:


> That answered my question. 5 min is quick. What would the liquid N2 cost you?


Here it is only sold in hundred pound cylanders if you want it with a dip tube, I don't know about the cost because the company I worked for hired a freezing company to do all freezes for insurance reasons.


----------

